# Fistfight @ Chicago Symphony Orchestra concert



## Lunasong

http://www.suntimes.com/news/crime/...ined-orchestra-hall.html#.T1q9yPZ1xM4.twitter

The CSO officially called it "an incident between two patrons"

_The concert never stopped, but Music Director Riccardo Muti shot a glance over his left shoulder toward the box where the punches were thrown. One concert-goer described the look as "dagger eyes."

Muti merely paused longer than would be expected (after the 2nd movement of Brahms Symphony No. 2) and then continued on to the third movement _

"Mind you, he never stopped conducting," said Steve Robinson,general manager of Chicago's classical and folk music station 98.7 WFMT, who was at the performance but didn't see the fight. "He very gracefully, without missing a beat - literally - he brought [the second movement] to a very quiet and subdued close, while still looking over his left shoulder."


----------



## PetrB

It was an argument over seating. 

Boors in suits in box seats: proves money can buy a box seat but not purchase good breeding.

Either that, or it is THE most excited people have ever been over the 2nd Movement of Brahms 2nd....

"Class and Crass are but one letter's difference." (c) 2012 PetrB.


----------



## Krummhorn

Makes me wonder where the house ushers were ... normally, late comers are personally taken to their seats, at least in the house where I usher frequently. The usher would solve any seating conflict or get the help of the house manager at least.


----------



## kv466

I was hoping no one would notice. I admit it. I threw the first punch.


----------



## PetrB

kv466 said:


> I was hoping no one would notice. I admit it. I threw the first punch.


That doesn't matter so much. The key question is,"Did you prevail?"


----------



## Lunasong

Beating up on a man 2x your age?

I must admit that now I am waiting for a fistfight to break out over a cell phone interruption. Symphony concerts (or their audiences) are becoming more exciting all the time. Besides the Stravinsky riot, what other fisticuffs have been reported during concerts? I can imagine this being common during the Romantic era (or else I've been reading too many chick lit novels).


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*The Chicago Way*

Since I'm presently around these parts, I _did_ get word of this on the radio earlier. I can't imagine any mitigating circumstances for an assault on someone more than double one's age... but absent that, I can only hope that the culprit can be revealed, and that all appropriate consequences are applied to him.

On a tangential note, I saw a billboard while driving around the Chicago area earlier today. It was an ad for an extermination and clean-up service... and one of the bullet-point services they offered was "bio/crime scene clean-up." I had visions of the sort of clientele who would find that particular service appealing.

Yup- I'm "back home."


----------



## regressivetransphobe

\m/ filler text


----------



## Lunasong

Interview with Muti:
http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/chi-muti-cso-patrons-fight-20120312,0,4806105.column

"I hope it was not my interpretation that brought this on." he said, smiling.


----------



## Lenfer

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Since I'm presently around these parts, I _did_ get word of this on the radio earlier. I can't imagine any mitigating circumstances for an assault on someone more than double one's age... but absent that, I can only hope that the culprit can be revealed, and that all appropriate consequences are applied to him.
> 
> On a tangential note, I saw a billboard while driving around the Chicago area earlier today. It was an ad for an extermination and clean-up service... and one of the bullet-point services they offered was "bio/crime scene clean-up." I had visions of the sort of clientele who would find that particular service appealing.
> 
> Yup- I'm "back home."











I thought so to *Chi* it sounds a bit "dodgy"...​
I was aware *Chicago* had quite a good *Opera* house. I'd quite like to go there as I've always wanted to try a *Chicago* style pizza but the Opera houses seem a bit rough.

The only disturbance I've ever had at the Opera well it didn't really disturb me till I heard about it as we were in our usual box. But I was told a man was ejected for "master - bating" (damn censor) on a women's leg. I suspect he did not have her permission. 

Hey that kind of ties in with *Chi's* bio crime scene clean-up wonder if they have that here...


----------



## Lunasong

Funny! "Interview" with the younger protangonist.
http://www.insidethearts.com/nondivisi/more-cso-smackdown-breaking/


----------

